# [Initramfs] Genkernel, dracut,....divers problemes

## sebB

Bonjour,

Jusqu'à présent, pour générer mon initramfs j'utilisais dracut.

Depuis les nouvelles versions, au démarrage j'ai des avertissements dont

```
dracut Warning: Cancelling resume operation. Device not found
```

(pourtant mon hibernation fonctionne)

et qu'il est pas content des caracteres dans /etc/vconsole.conf.

Si je génère l'initramfs sans le host-only, j'ai effectivement des caracteres spéciaux au démarrage.

A ce que j'ai compris faut que je rajoute rd.vconsole.font=, rd.vconsole.keymap=, patati, patata... au grub.

Avec le host-only, l'init fonctionne une fois sur deux en fonction des versions de dracut.

En résumé, j'ai des avertissements, ca fonctionne mais dracut devient de moins en moins intuitif.

Si quelqu'un utilise dracut, peut-il me filer ses fichiers de conf.

Ce qui m'amène

J'ai utilisé genkernel-next pour générer l'initramfs.

Ca fonctionne impec mais j'ai tout de meme quelques soucis.

Une simple mise à la corbeille d'un fichier de 1G prends 30s avec genkernel alors qu'avec dracut c'est instantané.

Je ne sais pas ou chercher puisque la seule diff est l'initramfs.

Commande genkernel pour générer initramfs

```
genkernel --install --lvm initframs
```

Grub.cfg

```
echo    'Chargement de Linux 3.12.13…'

linux   /kernel-3.12.13 root=/dev/mapper/vg0-vg_root ro dolvm real_root=/dev/mapper/vg0-vg_root resume=/dev/vg0/vg_swap radeon.audio=1 quiet

echo    'Chargement du disque mémoire initial…'

initrd  /initramfs-3.12.13.img
```

----------

## DuF

Bonjour,

Je ne connais pas dracut donc je ne saurai pas t'aider sur ce point précis. Par contre une première question, ton objectif est-il de rester sur dracut ou utiliser genkenel-next est une solution envisageable ?

Ensuite, quand tu fais ta copie, que te donne un top ? quel process consomme le plus ?

Vois-tu une différence au niveau des modules chargés entre l'init dracut et l'init par genkernel ?

@+

----------

## jpc22

Tu devrais considérer le better-initramfs du modérateur slashbeast, si tu ne trouves pas d'autre solutions:

 pas besoin de le mettre à jour avec chaque maj du kernel et il supporte bien les config de lvm et d'encryption.

Il s'utilise mieux avec syslinux comme bootloader, mais tu peut toujours le chaîner avec un autre.

Le mod sera d'une grande aide si tu rencontre le moindre problème.

----------

## xaviermiller

hello jpc22,

as-tu un lien ?

----------

## jpc22

voila

https://github.com/slashbeast/better-initramfs

----------

## xaviermiller

Merci !

De mon côté, je me suis basé sur un initramfs à la main : https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Custom_Initramfs

C'est pas trop sorcier si on remonte bien tous les .so nécessaires (via ldd) + fichiers de config  :Smile: 

----------

